# Rafting Bailey



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

What are people's experiences with rafting Bailey? Recommended flows? Would R3ing a 12 ft be an ideal situation? Just curious.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I think it was included in an AW article about ten years ago called "You can't take a raft down that".

If you had a good crew, and weren't afraid to carry it through a few hard spots, i think that would be the right size boat.

Has Stingingrivers shredded it?


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

DanOrion said:


> What are people's experiences with rafting Bailey? Recommended flows? Would R3ing a 12 ft be an ideal situation? Just curious.


I would imagine portaging might be troublesome if you plan on going around anything (first falls would be the obvious one).


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

you might have to turn it on its side to get it out of the river, but the big three have a railroad grade along side them.

I might be most concerned about getting it through the "Notch".

I'd look for 400 cfs as the easiest compromise between shallow and pushy.


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

I'd be willing to run with you or get my hyside shredder going along? been wanting to run it for some time in rubber and plastic! might know another crew that may want to go as well?


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

my first run through bailey was in a puma w/ 2 others. we walked first falls and the top of super max but the rest went at 300cfs. it's a great and often overlooked raft run. another fun one is LSB w/ the sweet dam drop. 
stingingrivers has R1'd it in his stinger.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Rafting*

The rapids are not the issue on Bailey for rafting. Right now I don't see how you could fit under some of the wires and bridges above 4 Falls. It is a tight squeeze laying down on the back deck of a kayak. Wait until it's under 450-500. The rapids are no different than any other river. You will need to walk 1st drop at 4 falls and maybe SuperMax.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Personally I would have to say it's not the best idea. Will definitely have to portage around some obstacles (fences, 1st falls) . Don't forget we no longer have the old put in as an option. I'm not sure a raft would fit nicely past the drain pipe in the culvert. Either way you get down the river, please make sure you don't take a shit at any point down this section. This is a favorite for most of us and we can't afford more upset land owners


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I have r-1ed it quite a few times, it is a super fun raft run for an experienced boater.

My recommended levels are from 250 to 500ish, the biggest problem above that is fitting under the bridges especially the one above the dream house.

I have always portaged 1st falls and the top of super max, everything else goes. 

The areas to watch out for is the boogie water, it is always going and there is always wood.

My consistent problem area is the section just below four falls, the moves are not super hard but tight.

I would think an r3 but would be fine in a 12' possibly an r4 but you are adding weight which changes your set up time and in some places you do not have that kind of time.

As far as put in goes, it has been awhile since I have run it and always used the old put in on then ranchers access road below the culvert bridge. I never really looked at that bridge to see if I could fit, but am doubtful a raft would fit through.

Let me know if you have other questions, as it is super fun rafting.

Danger, screw that dam drop on LSB my neck hurts just thinking about it. Let's paddle soon, we will be in the valley over the 4th.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I r-2ed it a couple summers ago. Portaged at 1st falls, also portaged the second falls drop - the level we had there was a boil line about 15 feet out : 0 My partner thought it would go, I thought we might die. We also portaged supermax. There were some tight places and a low side or two. Overall a good run.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I was discussing with some rafters on the river this weekend and thought I'd seek some experience. 400 would be a sweet-spot level. You'd want to run with a crew that knew the river and scouts well. There would be no harm in scouting the big 3, notch, steeps 1 & 2 and trashcan, but that wouldn't be too hard. Seems like portaging would be fine with the raft on its side. Yes, the culverts, bridges and wire would be tight. And if any one has to shit, they'd do it in Miller's boat.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Go for it. Its been done before, so it can be done again. Sometimes you have to most fun doing things that aren't "the best idea"

Bring the rafters out to bailey fest. Flows were about 370 cfs last year, would probably be decent flow. I'd love to see a bunch of different river craft out there.


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

Ran it with Danger, way fun! Alto Alto Alto, Bear, Big Thompson (IV section), Upper N. Fk. Poudre, are some others you can check out on the front range with a small raft. Pretty sure the Little South goes to. Can't take a raft down that article was for Cheeseman. People have been rafting Bailey for years.

And you have to run the LSB dam at least once, think I'm shorter now.

Danny & Dan you should get over here next week should be rockin.


----------



## wizz (Jul 7, 2007)

Paddled it in a Hyside paddle cat at 400 ish
Ran everything, pretty straight forward


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

my buddies ran it in a 14 footer, and walked a few key spots.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

wizz, are you saying you ran First Falls and all of Supermax? I call bullshit.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Bear in a raft ? Must have been high water [ and damn exciting ],there are slots too narrow for a ducky at the skimpy flows we've seen in recent years.Can't believe it only got over 100 for a couple hours after rain,wth? I see Mt.Evans clearly as soon as I pull out of my complex [ from atop a big hill in East Denver] never seen more snow up there .Where is that water going,mtn.sub-divisions?

I'd like to see 1st falls rafted,maybe it has :shock:


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

deepstroke said:


> wizz, are you saying you ran First Falls and all of Supermax? I call bullshit.


when I bought my paddlecat from wizz he showed me the vid of supermax... 
they almost flipped at the entrance..

didnt see 4falls though! and saw numbers/pine creek over 2300 or 3000 ? cant remember the flow exactly??? 

thanks wizz... still enjoying that fine craft !!!!! hope your well
cant wait to git r done on bailey!!!!!


----------



## toledot (Dec 23, 2007)

When Wizz ran bailey there were 2 shredders Wizz and Mike Reid in one shredder and Todd Toledo and Mongo in the other. Tim Kennedy kayaked, there was video and yes we ran everything deepthroat including 1st falls and supermax.


----------



## wizz (Jul 7, 2007)

deepstroke said:


> wizz, are you saying you ran First Falls and all of Supermax? I call bullshit.


Deep stroke
You Don't know me, so how come you call bullshit?


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Don't take it personally, wizz. I was just finding it hard to believe that First Falls would go in a raft and I doubt I'm the only one. Seems like a raft would be too big to make the line. But, it sounds like y'all did indeed run it in shredders which are pretty damn nimble and capable of running lines that most rafts can't. Supermax seems more feasible, but, the challenge is getting past the right boof rock without getting hung up on rocks. Perhaps a far left line? Anyway, props for doing the seemingly impossible.


----------



## wizz (Jul 7, 2007)

sent you a reply, I think to your private mail,
but yeah, we ran it all, and in a paddle cat it is easy enough - Todd, Mongo and Mike are/were on the US raft team, and I have spent the last 25 years traveling year round rafting as my only job, in 11 countries, so we kinda know what we are doing. But for sure it is straight forward in a paddle cat - as they are 12 foot long I would think a 12 foot raft as an R2 would be easy enough too


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Solid work wizz and crew for running it all, I always portage first falls and the top of supermax.

I have looked at super max and figured it went but as an r-1 it is an easier move to blow, at least what I think is the line.

Did you guys run right or left of the pinnacle rock above the undercut wall on the left? I always thought keeping tight on the right and running to the right of the pinnacle staying away from the undercut was the line.

What's up Todd this is Danny who used to paddle with AVA a few years back, nice work on maintaining your teams title.


----------



## wizz (Jul 7, 2007)

Tim Kennedy is one to answer all that, the guy has an encyclopedia for a brain as far as lines on rivers go. As an out of town out of state out of country guy it was just some river they dragged me down. We keep talking about going again, but of course right now we are slammed with raft trips. I think one of the posts here was from Todd Toledo, so he will know more about it too. Hell, I can't even remember who/what my clients were like in the raft this morning.


----------



## wizz (Jul 7, 2007)

I do remember walking up with Mike to get in the boat to run super max, and mike and I saying to each other, "you know, we don't have to do this", and then, "don't be stupid, think of the shit we would get from Mongo and todd if we didn't" - and then being surprised at how easy/smooth it was


----------



## wizz (Jul 7, 2007)

photos, Baileys


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Awesome. Thanks for proving me wrong!


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Well, four years later and I proved myself wrong also. R2'd it in a 10.5 Hyside Minimax with Bailey Jake's cousin James with 380 on the gauge, a little over 400 at Supermax and probably around 450 at Deer creek. First falls went smooth, ran the middle line at Supermax switch and swam at the first ledge at Deer Creek. We were able to get out before the rock grind drop. Last bridge before dream house was tight and we both took shots with James taking a good one to the head that cracked his helmet. It was a lot of fun and was much more of a workout than I expected!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice work Ken. I was not envious as you guys were dropping into SM.

That ledge at the top of Deer has changed. First time I've ever flipped there.


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

Just saw the video Henry shot yesterday... raft R-2'ing it...pretty amazing and thanks for taking him, Dave! He had a blast. he wants to run it again this weekend


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Dave / Ken, any wood of note in Bailey? There was a lot of wood moving around when we paddled before the big rain spike. Wondering how it all shook out?


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

There is some wood on the run. It's all avoidable. There was something bobbing around in S turn that I ran left of. Not sure if it's a branch or what it was. There is a huge tree right before deer creek, it can be avoided on the left. Just keep a heads up coming in to the lead in above the Deer creek eddy. big pine tree still hanging over the river that's avoided on the right. Some randoms hung up on rocks in the lower section.


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

mvhyde said:


> wants to run it again this weekend



Hey

If you guys want to run again this weekend...love to join u in my minni max....I have run all but 1st before


paddle on


scott


----------

